# Caffeine content in chemex coffee?



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

There are lots of resources out there which give a rough idea of caffeine content, depending on how much coffee you use and how you prepare etc, but I'm struggling to get anything accurate for chemex coffee.

I realise there are many variables, but let's say I'm using 20g of coffee at a 15:1 ratio so 300g in all, does anyone know roughly how much caffeine this is? Let's say a 3 minute extraction if that helps...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.coffeechemistry.com/chemistry/alkaloids/caffeine-content-in-espresso-vs-drip-coffee?highlight=WyJjYWZmZWluZSIsImNhZmZlaW5lJ3MiLCJjYWZmZWluYXRlZCJd

Apparently up to 120mg for an 8oz cup of typical American coffee. You're brewing at a higher than typical ratio, so add 20% for a rough worst case scenario?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

https://www.silverskincoffee.ie/articles/caffeine-content


----------

